# what size power hesd for a 20g



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i have a 20g sw tank running an want more water movent i put a max jet 1200 in there an it kicks the sand up , i will end up useing it in my 55g what size should i get *c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its best to point them up alittle towards the surface.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 16G bowfront with a Koralia K1 and a Koralia Evolution 425 Nano in it and clow is pretty good for soft corals and LPS. The tank has 2-3" of Southdown sand in it and it stays put.
The Koralias have a nice wide dispersed flow pattern not a jet stream like the MJ's do so are much better suited for circulation.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

so how much flow do i need in a tank that size . i ike the look of them power heads


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Minimum flow in a saltwater tank is 10x your water volume. And you go from there. You don't want any deads spot in the tank.
Using Powerheads For Water Circulation In Your Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

For fish only or soft corals 10x is a good starting point. For LPS and SPS corals 30x or more about the starting point. In my 16G with a modified AC 500 refugium, K1 and nano425 I am somewhere over 65 x and the flow is moderate, it does not even move the Southdown sand around.


----------

